# Great white shark seen off Mallorca



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

So much for that old myth that there are no sharks in the Med!

https://www.elconfidencial.com/espa...utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=ECDiarioManual


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> So much for that old myth that there are no sharks in the Med!
> 
> https://www.elconfidencial.com/espa...utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=ECDiarioManual


If there really is a Great White there, that's a real concern - it's definitely not just any old shark. That said, there have always been sharks in the Med, but mostly species that pose no real concern.


----------



## smint1234 (Mar 30, 2016)

that doesnt look like a great white on the picture.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

smint1234 said:


> that doesnt look like a great white on the picture.


It's hard to tell, but I think it does (and they're pretty common in Australia).


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

There isn't any doubt about it. Five metres long, woo hoo!

https://www.theguardian.com/environ...-decades-spotted-near-spains-balearic-islands


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Said on TV that one was also spotted off Spain in 1976. Was an interview with a Conservationist who followed it in their boat...well not exactly followed, they didn't harass it


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Do they live on their own? Is it normal for one to be roaming the seas alone or does this mean it's lost?


----------



## smint1234 (Mar 30, 2016)

Great white sharks are solitude hunters, they roam the ocean their whole life without sleeping looking for prey. I guess its the warm weather attracting the shark to the foreign waters


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> So much for that old myth that there are no sharks in the Med!
> 
> https://www.elconfidencial.com/espa...utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=ECDiarioManual


Biologists consulted by El Pais say it is more likely to be a shortfin mako shark:
https://elpais.com/elpais/2018/07/02/inenglish/1530533290_570541.html


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

The Skipper said:


> Biologists consulted by El Pais say it is more likely to be a shortfin mako shark:
> https://elpais.com/elpais/2018/07/02/inenglish/1530533290_570541.html


Funny how more footage is being released. Interesting though that there have indeed been great whites in the Mediterranean.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

*sun*

Just replied on another thread about coarse fishing.We also used to go out on the Med.sea fishing.An estate agent we knew at the time had a 24foot boat and on a Saturday morning we would go out for the day.Can say we never saw any sharks but had the priviledge of this coming past the boat,a Sun Fish.Funny how photo's hold some good memories.


----------



## angkag (Oct 29, 2013)

The shark just got deported from the New Jersey coast...no immigration papers.

Just swimming around looking for her kids......


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

tarot650 said:


> Just replied on another thread about coarse fishing.We also used to go out on the Med.sea fishing.An estate agent we knew at the time had a 24foot boat and on a Saturday morning we would go out for the day.Can say we never saw any sharks but had the priviledge of this coming past the boat,a Sun Fish.Funny how photo's hold some good memories.


I wouldn´t dream of saying so myself, because I have a friend who is an estate agent, but I bet somebody makes a joke about a shark being on the boat with you!


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

The Skipper said:


> I wouldn´t dream of saying so myself, because I have a friend who is an estate agent, but I bet somebody makes a joke about a shark being on the boat with you!


Tell you what Skippy,with the money this guy was making at the height of the boom it would be water off a sharks back. jajajaja


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

It has been said for many years that the Med is dead. Some of my family go deep sea fishing and locals have said the same. That is one of the reasons there are so many jelly fish around, no fish to eat them.
https://www.express.co.uk/news/natu...eatures-disappearing-shocking-rate-extinction


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Isobella said:


> It has been said for many years that the Med is dead. Some of my family go deep sea fishing and locals have said the same. That is one of the reasons there are so many jelly fish around, no fish to eat them.
> https://www.express.co.uk/news/natu...eatures-disappearing-shocking-rate-extinction


 read the other day that the Mediterranean is one of the most polluted seas in the world and just found this which differentiates types of pollution and says it is "probably the most polluted sea with sewage, mercury, lead and agricultural chemicals brewing in its warm waters" The 7 Seas most polluted in the world | PANSWISS – Newsroom.


Anyone for a swim?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

EverHopeful said:


> read the other day that the Mediterranean is one of the most polluted seas in the world and just found this which differentiates types of pollution and says it is "probably the most polluted sea with sewage, mercury, lead and agricultural chemicals brewing in its warm waters" The 7 Seas most polluted in the world | PANSWISS – Newsroom.
> 
> 
> Anyone for a swim?


 Think I´ll stick to the CDL. The Atlantic might be colder but it's certainly cleaner.


----------

